# Picture of 05' Darton Tempest



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

just about enough for me to switch back to Darton!!!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

thanks Frank,

this is a nice looking shooter  (I'm sure)
really great specs'

Frank do you know when catalogs will be out ???

I have a Darton dealer 10 min. away(sure hope he gets a Tempest in to look at)

d'x


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Looking good!*

The Tempest looks good, and is more in line with what other manufacturers are offering. I like my Tundra very much though, and don't feel it is a handicap for hunting, even though it is longer than most guys like these days. Think I'd rather have the 4" longer ATA, and extra 1/2" brace for the cost of a mere 1.5 fps. IBO. My Tundra is plenty quiet enough compared to any bow I've owned.

"04 Darton Tundra: 61#, 29.5" draw, 415gr. ACC 3/60 @ 265 fps. Pretty good speed for those specs, I'd say. 

Good to see they are finally keeping up with the competition by putting Limb Savers and Leeches on the bows standard. That will put them on a more level playing field at the Pro Shops.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for the pic! Did you get to shoot the Tempest?


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

Just curious, what is the difference between the Tempest and Typhoon?


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Truth,

Thanks for posting the pic. You are a man of your word.

It still see that they are not offering the Tundra in lower DL's. Why  

Doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Tundra draw lengths*

Brad: My guess is that at that ATA and brace, Darton would have to put one of their "short draw" cps systems on to get below 27". Maybe they would do that for a custom build, wouldn't hurt to call and ask.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

is that the only new changes


----------



## TRUTH (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey guys,
I'm glad you enjoyed the photo..The difference between the Typhoon and the Tempest is the different shape to the top of the riser and the shorter limbs. There are no other changes to the line up. I have not shot the Tempest yet. I will let you know if I get a chance before anyone here has..Looks like a great bow!!


----------



## MARKA88 (Mar 13, 2003)

Darton's new webpage is up www.dartonarchery.com


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

Darton website is up with the new desighn ... Good thing


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

I dont like the grip on it, I think the darton trailblazer has a sweet handle... it is not as blocky and is more comfortable in my opinion... Later Josh


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

Khunter said:


> Just curious, what is the difference between the Tempest and Typhoon?


1 inch of A to A bit funkier riser window shorter limbs..... not mutch i guess they had a fight with PSE about the name... PSE had the typhoon for about 2 years now I THINK ????


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Short draw Tundra*

I agree with BradMc26. I would like to see an option to have the SD C/P/S on the Tempest. I sent Darton a message and asked if that would be possible.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

TN Hunter,

Let me know what you find out.

However I am wanting a shorter draw on the Tundra. I also dont want to have to use the CPS SD. To me that is the CPS Extreme on training wheels


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Double check that ATA . The Tundra is 40" ATA and the Tempest is 36" ATA and the Tundra has a 1/2" more brace as well.


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*No luck*

Brad,
They said that 26 1/2 was as short as they could go. One interesting note, though. The guy I talked to said that they may have something new out by hunting season. Makes you wonder.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Maverick Extreme?*

What about the Maverick Extreme for you short draw guys? Should be Darton's fastest bow and with the lower brace (which shouldn't be as much of an issue with a 26" draw) you should be able to get a shorter draw and pretty good speed too.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

TN Hunter:

They said they could go that low with the CPS Express on the Tundra?

Joe PA:

Yeah the Maverick is a sweet bow. It has been Dartons flagship for a long time now. But I am a short draw finger shooter. So it rules that one out.


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Brad,
The 26 1/2 was the Tempest. I didn't check on the Tundra.

Joe,
I like the Mav Ext SD, but I would like to have the Tempest due to the parallel limbs. I love the C/P/S/ cam.


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

*ttt*

Anyone had a chance to shoot this bow yet?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Yep*

Had 10 15 shots at the proshop last night.....

Prity mutch same as typhoon. Bit more balanced sideways because of the new riser desighn but besides that not mutch change.

To me it's the typhoon with a new name


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Darton have always made great bows the Lightning and the Viper ruled the roost a dozen years ago. I wish they sill made the Lightning 44 inch ata 240 fps amo what a bow!


----------



## woodie (Dec 27, 2003)

I am having a hard time deciding between the New Maverick or the Tempest I shoot the Rampage now .I have shot the new mavrick its sweet ,But I wonder wich one is quieter . Frank are the cams the same on the Mav and Tempest . I know I cant make a bad choice , Guess I have to shot one some were.

Thanks Woodie


----------

